# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Bisección - Andrew Mayne

## goberness

Buenas, encontré el otro dia el efecto ¨Bisección - Andrew Mayne¨ y me gustaría saber si alguien lo recomienda, si es bueno de verdad y si se puede realizar en cualquier momento o es necesario hacerlo en un escenario...

Mas que nada porque me parece muy barato para ese efecto...

Un saludo

----------


## Jeff

Hola goberness,

No lo he usado todavia en publico, todavia estoy en ensayos, pero te dire que como todos los efectos de este indole requieren distancia del publico y un cuidado estudio de los angulos de vista. Que se puede realizar en cualquier momento, si pero no es facil estar 45, 60 minutos en un escenario con esto encima, mas aun si usas voluntarios del publico en el escenario para otros efectos. Lo considero mejor como, pontelo, usalo, quitatelo, pero yo soy de los que piensa que cuando el mago pisa el escenario, no debe dejarlo bajo ningun motivo, para el publico seria sopeschoso. Ahora, ir a un escenario para realizar 2 o 3 efectos, incluido este, si estara muy bien.

Cuando lo incluya en mi espectaculo de forma regular te contare mas, de momento me limito a decirte mi humilde punto de vista basandome en los pocos ensayos que llevo.

Saludos.

----------


## CharlyAstt

no conosco este efecto, me lo podrian explicar :Confused:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> no conosco este efecto, me lo podrian explicar


Lo tienes en tiendamagia con un video y todo:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1477

Un saludo.

----------


## sirmac1

lo malo q el video esta en mov,y yo ya tengo reproductores,y otro mas mejor dejarlo,pq creo q este video solo se puede ver con quicktime

----------


## Miguel Díaz

sirmac, 

Hay un plugin para ver fichero mov de quicktime sin tener quicktime instalado. Todo a traves de la versión classic del Windows Media Player.

Lo tienes en:

http://quicktime-alternative.softonic.com/ie/45739

Un abrazo.

----------


## sirmac1

muchas asias miguelllllllllll,por cierto,me sirvio de muchoooo

----------


## CharlyAstt

ahi vi el video, esta muy bueno el efecto me sorpredio mucho :D

Lo malo es que dura muy poco tiempo y es verdad lo que dice goberness ya que es muy varato para ser este tipo de efecto. Lo que te hace dudar un poco sobre los angulos que necesita para realizarce.

----------


## goberness

Gracias Jeff, ya veré si me animo o quizá sea mejor esperar tu actuación y ya me cuentas como te ha ido

un saludo

----------


## yosti

si tiene michos angulos malos creo q son mas los malos q los buenos yo lo he visto y si impresiona lo que me inquieta y me insita a comprarlo es que dice que tiene una variante para hacerlo rodeado

----------


## froni

El efectto aparentemente es bueno y ademas segun lo que pone en tiendamagia puedes hacerlo en cualquier lugar e incluso rodeado de gente
yo creo que por ese precio merece la pena comprarlo.

----------


## Jeff

Lo siento Froni, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo, no se puede realizar el efecto rodeado de personas, ni con publico de lado o a 3 cuarto. Ahora si es un buen efecto pero me desancanto mas por el "laser" de Copperfield que tiene los mismos problemas de angulos que este, y el precio es un poco superior aunque no mucho, y cualquiera que es manita le sale gratis construirlo!. Si se quiere algo mejor de angulo se puede hacer el "head off", que es el efecto de la cabeza que se cae, visto a varios magos, entre ellos, Cyril de Japon, que tambien no es dificil construirlo. En resumen, mejor el Laser que el Bisection, aunque es una variante interesante, y el efecto diferente del "laser" (aunque este ultimo es invento de Steve Fearson).

Saludos

----------


## sirmac1

jeff me podrias decir donde encontrar tus 2 productos mencionados

----------


## Jeff

Hola Sirmac1,
Lo de Bisection, en el manuscrito en tiendamagia lo consigues, y los otros 2 los tengos de manuscritos desde USA, el cual me lo facilito un mago de Los angeles (de forma "no gratis"). El primero con titulo "head off" de Harry Knight, y la segunda, mejor conocido como laser, como entenderas, el origen y la forma de obtenerlo es secreto (aunque legal). Lamento de no ser de mas ayuda.

Saludos

----------


## sirmac1

> Hola Sirmac1,
> Lo de Bisection, en el manuscrito en tiendamagia lo consigues, y los otros 2 los tengos de manuscritos desde USA, el cual me lo facilito un mago de Los angeles (de forma "no gratis"). El primero con titulo "head off" de Harry Knight, y la segunda, mejor conocido como laser, como entenderas, el origen y la forma de obtenerlo es secreto (aunque legal). Lamento de no ser de mas ayuda.
> 
> Saludos


muchas asias por la info,pero este ultimo de laser tendra un libro,o dvd o algo no?saber el titulo para buscarlo

----------


## Jeff

Lamento mucho pero no es un manuscrito que se comercialisa todavia y no puedo divulgar el titulo, ni la manera de obtenerlo hasta que se comercialisé (que no sé cuando). Es un favor de un mago amigo mio, colaborador y amigo de Steve fearson sobr la promocion de este efecto. Hasta que no se comercialiaza no se podra obtener. Lo que si te puedo decir es lo que explica el manuscrito: como construir el efecto del "laser" con varios dibujos tipo lo de Paul Osborne. Esta hecho en presentacion manuscrito de unas 25 hojas. Lo que retarda la venta de este manuscrito creo que es la falta de un DVD, el cual no tengo (lamentablemente) explicando su construcion y utilizacion.

Saludos.

----------


## sirmac1

head off de Harry Knight no lo encuentro por ningun lado,me ayudas?pq harry knight el nombre puede q no sea ese pq no encuentro nada de el

----------


## Jeff

Es correcto, "Head off shoulders" de Harry Knight año 2004, el manuscrito me costo 12$CAN, traido por un  amigo desde canada. Mas no te puedo decir !

Añadio que mi amigo mago es Canadiense, pero suele trabajar en Los Angeles. El Head Off me lo compro en Canada, y lo del "laser" en Los Angeles. Añadio que creo que hay versiones de este efecto en España, de hecho el mago Serjo lo realiza en sus espectaculos. Asi que no crean que tengo una version unica, hay mas circulando por alli y aparte que no es dificil de construir ninguna de esas ilusiones.

Saludos

----------


## sirmac1

la de head off yo ya lo he hecho,es facil de ejecutar,pero me gustaria ver eldvd de como lo hacen ellos para ver si lo hacen de otro modo,el del laser me supongo q sera facil,pero volvemos a lo mismo,seria para verlo solo.saludos y graciassss

----------


## Jeff

A raiz de este post estoy recibiendo varios MP, un monton de emails y otros tantos por msm. 

*Deseo aclarar algo antes de que siga aquello:*

No vendo nada, ni copio, ni escaneo, ni intercambio, ni enseño nada a nadié con respecto a lo antes mencionado. Lo unico que puedo decir ya lo e escrito. No soy maestro de nada ni de nadié, ni para construir o modificar ilusiones ni ningun otro efecto de magia, salvo las mias propias. Agradesceria entendieran los que desean realizar estos efectos que se busquen mediente los canales normales (comprandolos bien sea manuscrito, efecto, gimmick o cualquier otro) los efectos antes mencionados. Soy mago ante todo y bien celoso de mis secretos, deben entender que uno puede orientar en la compra o el uso de algo mas no enseñar, no es mi estilo (hasta que decida cobrar por ello teniendo una academia o otro, o bien como favor a amigos porque yo lo quiero asi). 

El conocimiento del ilusionismo se lleva acabo por estudios, ensayos y meritos, no pidiendolo estando hecho toda la curva del aprendizaje y desarollo hecho por otros. 

Gracias a todos y espero que entiendan mi postura.

----------


## BusyMan

plas plas plas plas

gracias por hablar con un poco de sensatez Jeff

----------


## ignoto

Mi enhorabuena por aclarar tu postura con claridad, educación y buenas maneras. Yo no hubiera sido capaz de tanta cortesía en iguales circunstancias. Eres un caballero, Jeff.

Honi soi qui mal y pense.
N'est-ce pas?
Dix points pour toi, mon cher.

----------


## Elmagojose

buenas feff yo tengo el isecion y no se puede hacer rodeado tienes razon el de copperfield es mejor pero el mismo problema pero este tampoco esta mas para salir hacer algo y despues este. El de la cabeza ni idea si sabes donde puedo consegir planos o un librito para construirlo me bendria bien gracias.

----------


## magohamo

vale la pena comprar el biseccion donde compro el laser?

----------


## djmagik

Hola a mis querdios y estimados amigoa y colegas.
Soy nuevo en el foro, y la verdad no sé si se puedan revelar algunas cosas aqui en este foro, pero lo que si les puedo decir, es que YO MISMO fabriquá la bisection de que hace Copperfiled y me salió de lujo, y me lo mejor es que la inversión no fue mucho, mas bien económica y bien hecha. Si a alguien le interesa le puedo explicar como hacerla, solo mandenme un e mail . Ah y si alguien me puede explicar como fabricar la caida de la cabeza lo agradezco.

----------


## letang

Juer, me estoy quedando flipado con la cantidad de gente que quiere el Láser de Copperfield :S

Créeis que ese efecto está acorde a vuestro nivel? Ya no digo técnico, sino de repertorio en general.

Imagináos que por cualquier casual lo encontraráis o lo tuviérais... Tenéis un resto de repertorio de la suficiente calidad como para meter este juego? (Más aún si la gente lo conoce por habérsleo visto a Copperfield).

El bisection nunca me ha terminado de convencer, le encuento una solución muy rápida.
Lo veo como alguien que se pone un sombrerito y se agacha...

Creo que el Bisection se puede hacer rodeado de una forma muy sencilla, usando una tela en forma de tubo... no?

Un saludo

----------


## gilbert-magic

El efecto no lo tengo pero creo saber por que estan barato, pues se necesitan cosas muy sencillas para fabricarlo segun yo pero creanme que se tienen que cuidar mucho los angulos de vista!!!

Magicamente 
Gilbert Magic

----------


## yang

Perdon por tardar tanto... Pero he puesto en el buscador bisseccion i me has salido tu.
bien me gustaria hacerte un par de preguntas:

cuesta mucho hacerte el aparato¿?
Cuesta mucho dinero¿?

----------


## djmagik

lA FABRICACION no ES COSTOSA PERO SI DE MUCHISIMA PRACTICA.
debes practicarla y cuidar angulos.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Jeff si habres tu academia de magia, y si quieres, ya tienes tu primer alumno, seria una pasada. un abrazo

----------


## gilbert-magic

Hola Yang!!!

Espero que no estes confundiendo por que los efectos de los que se hablan son dos: el Bisection y el Laser Illusion, los dos son diferentes, en el bisection se toma una tela frente a ti y se sube, despues de un rato se baja y ha desaparecido la mitad de arriba de tucuerpo, leventes la tela y reaparece.
El Laser illusion como ya habian dicho no creo que este a su nivel pero el efecto es el siguiente: se esta para do en una plataforma y con un "laser" se corta la cintura, , se daun giro a la cadera y se separa el torax de las piernas. se sienta en una silla y las piernas se empíezan a mover, se pone una rampa para bajar caminando con las piernas a un lado agarrandolas, el torax regresa a su posición y el cuerpo esta restaurado!!!

El funcionamiento de los dos lo se y yo mismo los fabrique, el que mas presento es el Bisection es mas facil de hacer, el Laser tambien lo he presentado pero cuesta un poco mas de trabajo...

Espero haber aclarado dudas!!! :D

----------

